# Interior door handle question



## lms1077 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello all,
I have a 67 GTO and it seems the passenger side door handle just spins when ever someone tries to let them self out.

So i have to go around and let everyone out from the outside which is very irritating. I replaced the interior door handle, but it still spins like it is stripped with the new handle.

Before i tear my door panels off, has anyone ever heard of this issue.

Thanks...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If the splines in the handle are not stripped, you will need to pull the panel (easy) to assess what is broken. Could be the rod just fell off. More than likely an easy fix. As a side note, I replaced all the window cranks and handles on my '67 20 year ago with all metal, 1966 pieces. I got tired of the dumb (and ugly) plastic safety knobs falling off. Not a problem since.


----------



## lms1077 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.
I might as well replace the outter door handles also while i have the door panels pulled. They have some pitting on them.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get new gaskets for the handles while your at it. Cheap and a huge improvement. While you're at it, you can lube the window mechanism with vaseline or light grease. (NOT white lith grease)


----------

